# Going to college or school while pregnant?



## Char.due.jan

Is anyone still going to college or school while pregnant. I am, I'm 36 weeks and still going but I feel as though it's a little pointless :/ my brain is basically dead, I cant think at all!! And I'm really tired at the moment... 

Anyone else still at college? And any tips on coping?


----------



## Rhio92

I stopped at 36 weeks... Mostly because they made me :growlmad: Apparently I was a safety hazard :shrug: But by then, I felt pretty exhausted anyway... Do what feels best for you :thumbup: xxx


----------



## wasey

I am but atm I'm still very early on :) Buttttt, I'll be going to college until July. I think. Hope. Haha.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Rhio92 said:


> I stopped at 36 weeks... Mostly because they made me :growlmad: Apparently I was a safety hazard :shrug: But by then, I felt pretty exhausted anyway... Do what feels best for you :thumbup: xxx

They shouldn't of done that! You're allowed to stay until you go into labour if you like!! Haha.. I might have a word with college tomorrow about it. I have exams soon though VERY close to my due date :/


----------



## lb

I went last semester, which was up to 30 weeks. I'm taking this semester off because I'm also doing management training at my job. Luckily, my grandparents are the ones paying for my college, so I've got a lot of motivation to go back next fall.


----------



## Bamers

I go to highschool, we have a program just for pregnant teens, it's great :D


----------



## lov3hat3

i wont be leaving until a week before my due date, mainly because i cant afford to stop going as my exams are around then xx


----------



## dueinmarch11

i'm in my second year of college, just finished my third semester. i'm going to go back this semester, either taking a nursing assistant class that only lasts until march (which will cut it close, 'cause i'm due in march) or taking a couple online classes. i know it's gonna be rough, but education is pretty important. :)


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm in my 2nd year of University...and finish the year 6days before my due date :haha: I found it really tough at first, but I'm just hoping I'l be able to get through the next 4months! If its something you want to do, I think you should definitely keep going! But its up to you :flower:


----------



## Aaliyah.D

I only just found out I'm pregnant a few days ago and only have 5 months left of college (I'm in my first year) , hopefully i'll be able to survive as I feel nackerd enough now thoughtless of when i'm 5 months ! Wish me luck girls !


----------



## amygwen

It's really hard to concentrate, but I found it a lot more difficult to concentrate when Kenneth is here. I am still in college now, but while I'm not with him I'm usually thinking about him and when I should be doing homework or studying I'd rather spend time with him. It's really difficult. Just think about how much better off you will be and how much better off your LO will be if you have an education. Kenny has been a HUGE motivation for me, I don't want him to see me struggle or for us to live paycheck to paycheck. I want him to know how important school is and how he needs to finish high school and go to college (if he wants to, of course) if he wants to be successful in his life. :flower:


----------



## Mum2#1

I finished Year 12 (final year of high school, before university) at 20 weeks pregnant. So for the majority of my HSC and my HSC exams I was pregnant. It wasn't too bad for me as my friends were really supportive as were my teachers, and another girl had already had a baby earlier in the year.
It was sometimes hard to stay at school for a whole day, simply because I have suffered nausea, heartburn etc the entire pregnancy, but one way or another I managed 
Hang in there girls, you can do it!

:flower:


----------



## happy-evie

im 26+4 weeks and i still go to university, its optimism really...i do wake up when i have morning lectures feeling absolutely exhausted and just end up going back to sleep but my lecturers know about my condition and are quite understanding...my attendance isnt perfect at all but i do try (i plan to improve this year lol)......i just makesure i get my work done..some of them just explain what i have to do in emails and i can always look at the lecture notes from my laptop so its cool...they have told me that they will allow me to sit my exams at a different time and wont be marked down as my baby is due around examination periods. It is hard but I think its my motivation to pass and not have to retake or take a gap year thats pushing me to continue. I feel quite okay continuing, the uni is helpful so that really pays.


----------



## candicex

I am only 12 weeks pregnant and plan to do a semester at university which starts in march ad ends in july! Hopefully i will be able to as I am due in july, so hoping I will be able to concentrate and go to my classes!


----------



## laura1991

i stayed in college till the day before Lily was born!! i went for the sweep on the monday morning was back in college in the afternoon and she was born the tuesday! I didnt even find it bad! looking back i have no idea how i did it!


----------



## cheeky92x

i finish in june and will have baby in july x


----------



## absandjbs

I am a college senior and will graduate at 31 weeks :)!


----------



## tallemgirl

I'm currently 31+5 weeks, and a Junior (year 11) in high school. My second semester starts February 1st and that's when I plan on starting Independent study. So pretty much, I'll be teaching myself everything. I was originally planning on going up until my due date or until I went into labor.. but I'm so big and uncomfortable, that I have to do IS. I barely fit in the desks anymore, and it's really hard to focus when I'm trying to get comfortable all period. Also running back and forth across campus with only 6 minutes to get from class to class just isn't enough. I'm sooo jealous of people that can go to real school all the way through their pregnancy. 

I am going back to school full-time for my senior year though :)


----------



## Leah_xx

i found out i was pregnant at 15 weeks and the last month and half of my junior year. so summer came and i was due to go back to school in september last year but was put on bed rest at 29 weeks till 35 weeks so i did tutoring at home, i didnt end up going back to school until the end of november after gracelynn was born. I am senior in high school and it is difficult but i have worked out a system so i can go to school and im not dead tired. you can do it hun!!


----------



## JayceAnona

I'm a college senior, and I'm due in August so hopefully going to school while pregnant won't be too large of an obstacle.


----------



## kimmy04

I'm starting another semester of University tomorrow and im really worried because it's a heavy workload. I wouldn't have taken math and other time consuming classes had I known I was pregnant when signing up for them! I'm also working, and scared I am just going to run my body down and be tired all the time? How are you guys finding it? Is it a lot harder to be in school while pregnant?


----------

